# 8.1 system install hang on error: read error: 0x20



## lockfile (Nov 12, 2010)

I am trying to install 8.1 (from dvd1 vanilla) and the CD Loader initializes with:


```
Looking up /BOOT/LOADER....
Read Error: 0x20
```

and then the system halts. Halt as in no power down or hang symptom but the install just stops there. In the past I used this same disk to install FreeBSD on one of my netbooks. Today I downloaded a new image and burned it yet again to a different disk and I got the same error and action like I described above.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Beastie (Nov 12, 2010)

Clean the drive or get a replacement.


----------



## lockfile (Nov 12, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Clean the drive or get a replacement.



Every other disc works fine. The OS that I'm running now I installed it from that same external CD drive. FreeBSD is the only one that has an error. I have install openSUSE, Ubuntu, Debian, etc. with no problem. That and I changed the disc. I do not think it is my hardware. That's all I'm sayin'. 

When I finally get a really good system FreeBSD refuses to work, but it worked on all my other crappy computers I had


----------



## Beastie (Nov 12, 2010)

lockfile said:
			
		

> Every other disc works fine.


For booting or only for reading data within a running system?
Different applications (e.g. driver vs bootloader) can have variable tolerance levels for error. Some may fail after say, 3 read errors, while others will fail after 5 or so... which is why I first proposed to clean the lens.



			
				lockfile said:
			
		

> I have install openSUSE, Ubuntu, Debian, etc. with no problem.


How long ago? Right before/after trying FreeBSD?


----------



## lockfile (Nov 12, 2010)

I tried FreeBSD within the same day. I recently bought one of those lens cleaners and that did not work either. CD Loader 1.2 still gave me the same read error: 0x20. Now I'm down $10 and still no FreeBSD


----------



## lockfile (Nov 12, 2010)

This is some weird error. In the past the same disc worked with the same drive but on a different system. Now I am on a more powerful system but FreeBSD cannot install. I have installed other Penguin systems on this box with media that are older (same type of disc media from the same box) with this external drive. I don't know what is the main hold up.


----------



## lockfile (Nov 12, 2010)

I'll try the net install or the usb image type of install then.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes, and you can also try booting an older (e.g. 7.x) *bootonly* disc and switching discs with *disc1* once sysinstall has started.
If this works, it may show a problem with newer versions of the loader and it would be a good idea to report it.


----------



## lockfile (Nov 23, 2010)

Please mark this as solved. All issues have been resolved. There was an issue due to bad/buggy BIOS. Please see: https://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=111483


----------



## Beastie (Nov 24, 2010)

You can mark it yourself by editing your first post.


----------

